# what would u charge



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Just want to see what people would charge see what price range people r.. 16 x 10 shed, about 40 yards from. Street no access for trailer.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Just want to see what people would charge see what price range people r.. 16 x 10 shed, about 40 yards from. Street no access for trailer.


$2,300.00 and the concrete stays. I would take it down in sections with a winch.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

1,475 for me
What did you bid.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll go 1,474. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

rebidding 
1472.99


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Bigtrucker- you left $1 on the table... lol


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Before or after I tarp the roof and BATF?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Depends if theres anything that was in there..
$1400 and Ill do it..

Of course Ill charge a few $$$ to slap some caution tape up till the bid gets approved...And exterminate the mice and other critters...:vs_cool:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a home owner not a bank sorry should have said so, i bid a flat 985, its empty no cement just a old shed witv dirt floor. Ill bring my chop saw and cut the roof in 8 pieces and carry the rest, should take an hr 2 guys, dump fee will be 83.00 so 700ish profit.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Heard 2nd hand from one of my guys of another contractor that bid an old chicken coop demo. Said he would dispose of it for 1K. Homeowner cut a check, left for work and the guy's two geniuses got down to business, which amounted to backing into it with their truck, dousing it with used motor oil and lighting it on fire. They sat there for a few hours in the HO's lawnchairs smoking cigarettes and raking the debris as it fell out of the burn pile. The owner comes home around 3:30 to a smoldering mound of rubble in his backyard, tire ruts and a few empty beer cans. He calls the contractor mad as hell. "I could've burned the coop down myself!" He said.

"Well, yeah, but you couldn't stay to watch it."

Last I knew of them, they were subbing for a CL regional with no website.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Repairbase says $1842.06 up to 200 sf. That's what I got on my last one, along with $6861.73 for a 600 square footer. This of course is before discount and does not include foundation. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

These West Virginy boys just do it for free and sell the wood.


----------

